# Breast Cancer



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear this...I can't answer your question...but I can pray for you.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

BrandyJ I'm so sorry for your news. I don't have personal knowledge either but I will sure pray for you.


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

I have seen people deal with very difficult situations like this by having s strong faith in God and keeping a positive attitude. My mother survived breast cancer, a brain tumor, and a stroke, and never lost faith that whatever happened she would deal with a positive attitude. She made it 80 years.
You can do this! I will send prayers your way for your strength and healing.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your news. I have not had breast cancer but my hubby is currently going through treatments for rhabdomyosarcoma which is a rare and aggressive cancer. He's not very old either, 36. I don't know where you are but contact the American Cancer Society. They will know of lots of different support groups both to help you through it mentally/physically and financial help. Also contact Cancer Care. There are local chapters that these organizations can put you in contact with. 
I have no idea what your treatment plan is but there are several different things that can happen. You may be a candidate for surgery. They can do it one of 2 ways. They may opt for surgery followed by radiation/chemo or vise versa. I do believe all cancer patients get radiation therapy but I could be wrong. 
When you get the treatments, make sure you are getting medications for nausea and watch for mood changes. Doctors can help you with that and it could also be a sign things aren't working right with your treatment. Stay as active as you can. It helps the body and soul. Your tastes will probably change and you may not want to eat. Look at food as medicine. Find a way to relax and something to take your mind off all that is going on. It's hard but very important. There is a website called caring bridge where you can make a journal either for yourself or to share with your friends and family. It really helps to direct people there rather than having hundreds of people calling you when you really don't feel up to answering calls or repeating yourself over and over and over and over. You get my drift! Let people help you out when they offer. People who haven't been through what you are going through will ask what you need and it's hard to say sometimes because they will want to know about a day or 2 ahead of time and you are living minuet to minuet sometimes. Just let them bring a meal or a card. Most people can't understand, and it's hard for me to put it in words right now exactly what I mean. 
Live every day to the fullest, surround yourself with people who love you (one or two at a time!). Try not to feel embarrassed by the side effects of treatment. There are places that make wigs for ladies and some will help you out with make up and skin care.


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

Sending prayers your way. My mother is a breast cancer survivor and my cousin was just recently diagnosed. They have both remained positive through a tough situation. I know I need to go myself and get checked out because I know early detection is key. Try to keep your head up and know that you will make it through and be stronger because of it.


----------



## Shed Master (Mar 23, 2010)

My grandmother had breast cancer at 74 years old.She had one breast removed and decided she didn't want the treatments.She 89 years old now and had no more problems.Hope you can have the same results.Prayers sent up.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

I personally haven't been through breast cancer, but I was along side my mother-in-law while she when through radiation & chemo a couple of years ago. My advice to offer would be allow others to help you! You are going to be tired - REST! If you choose to get a wig, ask your nurse for a good recommendation and go before (if you can) or right after you start treatment - they will take a strand of your hair so they get the color match close as well as seeing how you style it. Your body will go through some rough stages (weight loss, nothing tasting good, exhaustion, skin/hair loss, etc) try to remember that it WILL get better and surround yourself with postive people, family & friends! Both my father & mother-in-law complained that everything had a metallic taste - our solution to that was to eat with plastic utensils and try to cook with something other than pots & pans. Caringbridge site is a great line of communication with those that want to keep up with how you're doing. Keep your faith, remain strong - thanks for sharing this difficult issue with all of us! You'll be in our thoughts!!!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

May God bless you and keep you.

My thoughts and prayers are for you.

Bill


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I too am sorry to hear this. I haven't personally delt with it but I believe that is a common fear of women now adays as it is so common. However most all is very treatable that I have been around and survival rate is very high nowadays. So don't ever give up on yourself. If you are on here you are obviously a archer and I have never know a woman archer not to be a strong woman. Hang tough and keep doing the things that make you happy and you will get thru this. I don't know you but sending you warm thoughts and a big hug!!!!!! Prayers too.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear of anyone getting this. I will pray now.


----------



## LadyoftheBow (Nov 24, 2011)

BrandyJ I wish you all the best! My grandmother's sister had breast cancer. The doctors told her she only had a couple of months maximum, but she beat the odds. She got all the treatments recommended and she is now cancer free for over ten years! Think positive.. and fight it! - That's what she did, anyway.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Brandy,
I'm so sorry to hear about your recent diagnosis.
I can relate. 
Although I haven't had Breast Cancer, I am a 4 time survivor of Oral and Lymph Cancer.

2 years ago I had to have what was called a Full Facial Reconstruction.
I went through 28 days of radiation prior to that and because of the treatment there were some days where I didn't want to swallow my own saliva.
My tongue and face were burned and I lost my taste buds for months.
2 salavory glands were removed as well, so as you can see, I was a mess.

A friend was browsing in a book store one day and as she says, " This book just jumped off the shelf", and she knew right away that it was meant for me.

That book was "Ada Blackjack", by Jennifer Niven.

What's so funny about this is I'm not a reader, so the last thing on my mind was to sit down and try and get through this book. But as I read the foreword, I realized that it was something I would be interested in.

Ida Blackjack was an Eskimo woman who signed up to go on a 1921 Arctic expedition to Wrangel Island.
She had no survival skills nor could she cook. She went along only becasue she knew how to sew seal skins together for clothing....that was it.

Unfortunately, the expedition went badly and the rest of the story is what she did to survive.

I somehow felt that if Ida Blackjack could make it, I could too.
Her story so inspired me, I read another book by the same author called, "The Ice Master". This was the story about a doomed 1913 Arctic Expedition.

Another book called, "Adrift", by Steven Callahan was another good one. Steven was salling alone when his sailboat suddently sank and left him adrift in a rubber raft for 76 days.

These people were not super human. If they could get through their extrodinary situations, then why not me?

Something else I did was make plans for upcoming shooting and archery competitions, as if nothing was gonna stop me.

Your cancer is a bump in the road of life..........albeit a nasty one, but one that you will ride out!

I refuse to display the 'Pink Ribbon' because I don't want my identy associated with Cancer.

So don't stop living.....make plans and continue on......... NEVER give in to Cancer.

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## BrandyJ (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I know many brave woman fight this and win and I plan on being one of them. 
After reading all the posts and messages I have a good idea of what I am facing and what I need to do to get thru it.
It was all very much welcome and wanted advice. Thank you to each and everyone of you.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Stubby'smom said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your news. I have not had breast cancer but my hubby is currently going through treatments for rhabdomyosarcoma which is a rare and aggressive cancer. He's not very old either, 36. I don't know where you are but contact the American Cancer Society. They will know of lots of different support groups both to help you through it mentally/physically and financial help. Also contact Cancer Care. There are local chapters that these organizations can put you in contact with.
> I have no idea what your treatment plan is but there are several different things that can happen. You may be a candidate for surgery. They can do it one of 2 ways. They may opt for surgery followed by radiation/chemo or vise versa. I do believe all cancer patients get radiation therapy but I could be wrong.
> When you get the treatments, make sure you are getting medications for nausea and watch for mood changes. Doctors can help you with that and it could also be a sign things aren't working right with your treatment. Stay as active as you can. It helps the body and soul. Your tastes will probably change and you may not want to eat. Look at food as medicine. Find a way to relax and something to take your mind off all that is going on. It's hard but very important. There is a website called caring bridge where you can make a journal either for yourself or to share with your friends and family. It really helps to direct people there rather than having hundreds of people calling you when you really don't feel up to answering calls or repeating yourself over and over and over and over. You get my drift! Let people help you out when they offer. People who haven't been through what you are going through will ask what you need and it's hard to say sometimes because they will want to know about a day or 2 ahead of time and you are living minuet to minuet sometimes. Just let them bring a meal or a card. Most people can't understand, and it's hard for me to put it in words right now exactly what I mean.
> Live every day to the fullest, surround yourself with people who love you (one or two at a time!). Try not to feel embarrassed by the side effects of treatment. There are places that make wigs for ladies and some will help you out with make up and skin care.


Great advice! Hang in there & be strong!


----------



## BrandyJ (Sep 27, 2010)

update....
Surgery is scheduled for Tuesday. 
then 6 weeks of radiation.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, be strong, my thoughts are with you, my girlfriend went through it last year, she is doing great now. Take care sweetie!!:angel:


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

Keep strong and keep yourself busy. 
It sounds simple but it is really hard to do! Get some funny books (like Janet Evanovich or something) and plug your way through them while you are feeling blue or sick from treatment. THey are a good laugh and laughter really is the best medicine! 
Also try to stay as active as you can. LIttle walks down the hall and better than sitting still. It might drive you nuts, especially being an active person, but a few minutes of activity will really take it out of you. Keep your chin up and push through the pain and the nausea and you will do wonderfully! Don't get upset at yourself if you can't do something you used to (i.e, stairs without getting puffed) while on treatment! Laugh at yourself instead and thing that in a few weeks time, after your're done your treatment you will be as good as new and will be laughing at your self becaus eyou were frustrated with something so simple! 
I truly believe laughter, similing as much as you can and keeping a positive attitude is the best thing you can do to help your body (and mind) mend to the best of it's ability. While I haven't had cancer, I have had some other wonderful (sarcastic) conditions to overcome. I'm not a writer of journals and found trying to keep everyone updated on everything made me wollow in my current condition. I surrounded my self with funny movies, kids cartoons (hey, why not right, they're funny), books that made me laugh and things I enjoyed doing. I did get frustrated with myself from time to time but try your best to shrug it off. It does get better and will get better! THe doctors know what they are doing, trust them, go along for the journy with a smile and you will be in the best place you can be (mentally) for yourself! You can do it! 
BEst wishes, keep us posted!


----------



## bowgirl87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Be Strong my mom found out about 2 months ago she had breast cancer she had surgery about a month a go and now has started kemo and after that it is on to radiation for her as well. Keep you head up. and keep friends close it is the best thing to help get you through this.


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this! This is a perfect spot for this. I believe any place you can recieve support is a good place to post! This is obviously a website where it is "Archers helping Archers"....that doesn't just mean in an archery capacity. I am not a woman but I watched my mother, who I love as much as anything in the whole world go through breast cancer just over 5 years ago. Up until that point it was the worst news I had ever receieved. I was there for her surgeries and chemo/radiation. I am getting teary-eyed just typing this right now. Everytime I got discouraged and down she picked me up. If there is anything I learned through the whole thing was NEVER give up. Always have faith and ALWAYS keep a positive attitude...they are SO important and I cannot stress this enough! My mother taught me that God is in complete control and that there is nothing to worry about. She is by far the strongest person I have ever met. She never let her attitude waver! She took the disease head on and won! She read her bible everyday, listened to her favorite music, and surrounded herself as much as possible with friends and loved ones to keep her attitude in the right place. She would get sick after chemo and stay inside and it really bothered her right away. She is a complete busy-body and never stops. She started going on walks with the dog in the days after chemo to see if it would help. Once she got out into the fresh air she never got sick again. She stuck to that until she was finished. My mother just went to an appointment and she was all clear marking 5 years of being Cancer Free! She never once let anyone else see any worry on her face and she was the strongest of all of us throughout it all. She is a hero to me. You will definitely in my prayers. I wish you the best of luck and promise me to STAY POSITIVE, KEEP FAITH, and PLEASE NEVER STOP FIGHTING!


"It is inevitable that some defeat will enter even the most victorious life. The human spirit is never finished when it is defeated...... it is finished when it surrenders!"
-Ben Stein

Good Luck and God Bless

JP


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Brandy, i hope your doing ok... My wife and prayfor a speedy recovery and strength to get through..God Bless


----------



## BrandyJ (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone. after getting a second opinion. I had a lumpectomy with sentinel node biopsy done last week. (still sore and one of the nodes was positive) In the next week or two will be going in to have a port. within a month will be starting chemo. after chemo, 6 weeks of radiation, 5 years of tomaxifin(sp). 

I have infiltrating ductal carcinoma. Stage 2, grade 2, over 1cm, hr+/pr+/her2-

I am staying strong so far, not always easy. I will admit that there have been multiple times when I have just cried. 

Going wig shopping next week. Not looking forward to the side effects of chemo but would rather go bald then lose the fight. 

Thank you again for all the prayers, need all the strength I can get to win this battle.


----------



## BrandyJ (Sep 27, 2010)

Next Friday will be my first chemo treatment. one of the chemo drugs I will be taking is not so lovingly referred to as "red devil". Adriamycin (red devil) and Cytoxan will be the cocktail for the first round followed by Taxol. trying to keep spirits up, went wig shopping today. all I can say is, I cant wait for this to be over and to have my life back. I am losing basically one year of my life to do all the treatments, this better kill the cancer as I never want to face this again. Dont see me having much time or energy for archery this year, going to try and atleast do a little target shooting. Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers and PMs.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Keep your head up and your heart open i know there are alot of people praying for you........


----------



## BrandyJ (Sep 27, 2010)

One down, 7 to go. They did the port placement an hour before the first dose of AC. Feeling a little tired right now, slept most of the evening and night. most I have slept since I was diagnosed. Few moments of nausea, nothing major. Planning a date when my daughters can shave my head, since I am going to lose my hair I am doing it on my terms. which will be sometime in the next to weeks. This is something I would not wish on anyone, not even my worst enemy. Hoping they find a cure soon so that no one else has to suffer thru any part of this. To everyone person out there that has been thru this or held someones hand while they go thru it, you are the strongest people alive. to willingly put your body thru this hell multiple times is very hard and to watch the ones we love go thru this cant be any easier.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

BrandyJ said:


> One down, 7 to go. They did the port placement an hour before the first dose of AC. Feeling a little tired right now, slept most of the evening and night. most I have slept since I was diagnosed. Few moments of nausea, nothing major. Planning a date when my daughters can shave my head, since I am going to lose my hair I am doing it on my terms. which will be sometime in the next to weeks. This is something I would not wish on anyone, not even my worst enemy. Hoping they find a cure soon so that no one else has to suffer thru any part of this. To everyone person out there that has been thru this or held someones hand while they go thru it, you are the strongest people alive. to willingly put your body thru this hell multiple times is very hard and to watch the ones we love go thru this cant be any easier.


Hang in there Brandy.
I myself have not had Chemo, but did go through 28 days of Radiation therapy.

Please, Please, Please ask your doc about radiation and it's after effects.
I'm not trying to scare you anymore than you aleady are, but you need to find out what radiation does to other parts of your body....especially your spine.

Almost the entire right side of my upper and lower jaw bone is dead or dying from it. I'm losing teeth at an allarming rate. Some of the remaing ones have needed root canels, while others are rotten, but can't be removed for fear there isn't enough blood flow for the bone to heal.
Scarey????? You bet it is.
So, please ask before you do it.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I don't know what you are going through but I know it has to be tough. My aunt had it and after surgery they gave her 5yr max to live but she made it about 15 years *cancer free *and died from other causes. With God all things are possible and I will pray for you!!! You can beat this!


----------



## BrandyJ (Sep 27, 2010)

nag said:


> Hang in there Brandy.
> I myself have not had Chemo, but did go through 28 days of Radiation therapy.
> 
> Please, Please, Please ask your doc about radiation and it's after effects.
> ...






Thanks for the info, I do have 6 weeks of Rads scheduled once I am done with chemo. Because of node involvement and it being into the muscle they are going to be covering a larger area. Thought Rads were the easy part. this coming Friday is chemo #2, not looking forward to it. I have never been so tired and slept so much in my life. Lost my sense of taste yesterday, Should lose the hair next weekend. I am trying to remain positive, doesn't always work. 



Thank you pinshooter and everyone for the prayers.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hang in there, there are alot of prayers going out to you...


----------

